# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Есть ли на данном форуме женщины старше 30 лет?

## Diamond1978

Есть ли на данном форуме женщины старше 30 лет? Откликнитесь пожалуйста,отпишитесь,что все таки сподвигло вас зарегистрироваться и общаться именно здесь? Возможно найду здесь пользователей со схожими  со мной проблемами...

----------


## Diamond1978

"христоз головного мозга"..? что это?..кажется..ничем подобным не страдаю. :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

Это когда человек все проблемы обьясняет божественной карой. и пытается решить их не действиями, а молитвой.

----------


## Diamond1978

И что же эти люди делают на подобных форумах? Мне кажется,люди верующие меньше всего склонны к суициду..либо занимаются "спасением заблудших душ",парят мозги другим,мол самоубийство грех..и.т.д.. От подобных изречений становится,как правило,еще хуже...ну мне например...

----------


## Игорёк

там сидят верующие психологи, с великой миссией, они не суицидники, им надо спасти как можно больше заблудших душ, набрать себе бонусы.
 у верующих так - если случилось что-то нехорошее, значит где-то нагрешил, сделал что-то не так. надо замаливать грех, чтобы решить проблему. Можно заплатить кому-нибудь из церкви, и он будет молиться за тебя, есть даже некий трафик. Если чего-то очень хочется, но это грешно - не беда - всегда потом можно исповедаться, причаститься, и можно считать что ничего и небыло.. Все просто )

----------


## fuсka rolla

Статистика по форуму за последние четыре года.
18-20 13021.70% 
20-22 11419.03% 
22-25 7011.69%
25-30 7512.52% 
30-35 386.34%

Последний год регистрируются в основном люди от 20-ти лет. Средний возраст участников на сегодняшний день- примерно 25 лет. 
cocacola и failure - женщины за 30. Это из тех, что помню сейчас.
Кокаколы давно не было, а failure захаживает периодически.

----------


## Diamond1978

Все это лажа,и проблем это ну никак не решит...Хотя..может кому-то это и поможет.. Ну лично я бы на эту хрень  не повелась.. Самообман-великая вещь,может эти сказки про грехи наши кому-то и помогают...ну главное,конечно-результат..

----------

